

Indian two-year-old sets national archery record - johntaitorg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-32046302

======
nfoz
> Dolly was conceived through surrogacy after the death of her brother,
> international archer and coach Cherukuri Lenin, in a road accident in 2010
> reports said.

> Her father, Cherukuri Satyanarayana, said she had been trained since birth
> to be a champion.

> "You can't put too much pressure on children, they can be trained for a
> maximum of two or three hours a day," he said. "But Dolly comes from a
> family of archers so she's capable of a lot."

eeks. :(

~~~
nmc
Especially the third quote is almost unbelievable.

~~~
nfoz
It sounds like how I'd raise a pokemon...

~~~
calbear81
Just wait until she reaches her next evolution!

------
segesgase
> My daughter achieved the feat we have been dreaming

Well you should be the ones to do it then.

------
jacquesm
What a sad story.

~~~
ccvannorman
Oh come on. It's not THAT bad.

I don't even remember what I was doing at 2 (in fact most studies indicate
this is impossible). This girl has the potential to live a pretty awesome
life, and no one will F_k with her as well. She could even end up as this
guy's prodigy:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zGnxeSbb3g](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zGnxeSbb3g)

~~~
jacquesm
It is that bad. Kids should not be used like this. It should be 100% obvious
that this is the adults driving it, not the child. She's just being used to
act out their dreams.

~~~
unstabilo
Not even dreams. It's PR. Daddy runs an "archery academy".

------
signa11
don't know why, but this reminded me of brave-new-world :(

------
lafar6502
she looks like 4 year old child.

------
bitwize
Is this another India-vs-Pakistan dick size contest?

"A kid from our country got his MCSE at five years old!"

"Oh yeah? Well, a kid from _our_ country got his MCSE, Cisco certification,
and developed his first iPhone app at four and a half years old!"

Etc.

~~~
sremani
I do not think this is the case. The competition is intense in India and most
often than not Indians compete with each other than Pakistanis. Relatively
speaking the dick sizing between India and Pakistan is North-NorthWestren
India vs Punjab (Paksitan) since they do share a border. For South India,
Andhra Pradesh in this case, Pakistan is an abstract and most of the time,
other Cricket matches do not care about Pakistan or its existence. So this is
resounding NO. You can congratulate the Kid or you can diss the parenting but
to oversimplify things that fit your simplistic mental models is unworthy of
HN forum.

